# Shaking while aiming



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

I am 67years old and had this problem a long time. I have reduced pounds and went up in lbs. I've shoot about every release out there. Right now shooting hinge or thumb. The shaking starts when I start to execute the shot which really makes it difficult to stay on target. I have found that relaxing helps but the longer I hold the worse it gets. Am I just to old and time to quit.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JohnDBrown said:


> I am 67years old and had this problem a long time. I have reduced pounds and went up in lbs. I've shoot about every release out there. Right now shooting hinge or thumb. The shaking starts when I start to execute the shot which really makes it difficult to stay on target. I have found that relaxing helps but the longer I hold the worse it gets. Am I just to old and time to quit.


Post a hows my form photo. After you reach anchor, how many seconds AFTER you reach anchor to the instant the release fires?


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

JohnDBrown said:


> I am 67years old and had this problem a long time. I have reduced pounds and went up in lbs. I've shoot about every release out there. Right now shooting hinge or thumb. The shaking starts when I start to execute the shot which really makes it difficult to stay on target. I have found that relaxing helps but the longer I hold the worse it gets. Am I just to old and time to quit.


You are NOT alone. I have seen some very good shooters that shake during execution. I do slightly as well until I get good and warmed up. I don't really worry about it and often joke that "I shook that one right into the bonus ring"


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's one thing if you're shaking the entire time from anchor to release, yet another if it's just after a bit of holding. Could be a form issue, could be fit, sometimes it's just trying too hard. 


Try setting the bale at 10 yrs with no target face, center at chest level...just shoot at "nothing". See if you still shake


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

No sir. I do not shake at that distance.


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

nuts&bolts said:


> Post a hows my form photo. After you reach anchor, how many seconds AFTER you reach anchor to the instant the release fires?


I will get some pics up soon


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

From anchor to execution is about 7-8 seconds. Shaking not so bad this morning but still their.


----------



## PAPA/PAUL (Feb 16, 2019)

John keep shooting at that blank bale then incorporate a dot or piece of paper and see how your attitude changes to see if you can hit that dot

you want feel the same as blank bale shooting


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

Papa Paul. Thank you for your input. I love archery and gonna work at it. Tournament's are over for this around here and hope to be better next year. 

Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Hunter4d (Sep 5, 2019)

My father has the same problem. Honestly, it might be due to your many years of experience in life and it's time to move to crossbow. Not going to say age because everyone, every body type, and every muscle and bone is different. In my father's case (68 yrs old), he finally went the cross bow route.


----------



## JohnDBrown (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

When one is shaking, aside from tremor associated with some medical condition, it is generally because the muscles fibers being activated are fatiguing or being recruited inefficiently. The solution is to change the dynamic by changing the rate of motion, the duration, or the angle of the motion. Sometimes it is just a matter of thinking of the motion differently, sometimes it requires a change of position or direction.


----------

